# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  prescrizione tarsu

## studio.olde

Buongiorno, ho ricevuto due avvisi di accertamento Ta.rsu anni 2004 e 2005, notificati il 29.12.2010, per omessa presentazione di denuncia.
Ritengo prescritti i termini, almeno per quanto concerne l'anno 2004.
Cosa ne pensate?

----------


## revisor

La denuncia per l'anno 2004 andava presentata il 20/1/2005, e quella del 2005 il 20/1/2006, secondo l'art.70, comma 1, D.Lgs.507/93.
In caso di omessa denuncia, il Comune emette avviso di accertamento d'ufficio, a pena di
decadenza, entro il 31 dicembre del quarto anno successivo a quello in cui la denuncia doveva essere presentata. 2004 prescritto e 2005 no, fermo restando che non ci siano stati atti interruttivi per il 2004.

----------


## joy

Secondo la legge 296/06 " accertamento dufficio delle omesse dichiarazioni o degli omessi versamenti:
gli enti locali devono notificare al contribuente, anche a mezzo posta con raccomandata con avviso di ricevimento, un apposito avviso motivato- a pena di decadenza- entro il 31 dicembre del quinto anno successivo a quello in cui la dichiarazione o il versamento sono stati o avrebbero dovuto essere effettuati."

----------


## joy

ops abbiamo risposto in contemporanea  :Big Grin:

----------


## studio.olde

> ops abbiamo risposto in contemporanea

  si ma l'avviso di accertamento va inviato entro il quarto anno o il quinto?Perchè in questa seconda ipotesi anche il 2004 non sarebbe prescritto

----------


## joy

la questione è un po' contorta fino al 2007 gli avvisi dovevano essere notificati entro il 31 dicembre del 4 anno successivo a quello a quello in cui la denuncia doveva essere presentata, con la finanziaria del 2007 il legislatore ha stabilito un nuovo termine aggiungendo che questo nuovo termine quinquennale è applicabile anche ai periodi d'imposta pendenti alla data del 1°
gennaio 2007. Per rapporti "pendenti" si intendono "annualità accertabili" e, quindi, rapporti di imposta non ancora definiti al 1° gennaio 2007 in pratica a mio parere anche quelli relativi al 2004.

----------


## revisor

Sì..in effetti è come dice Joy, l'articolo 1, comma 161, legge 27 dicembre 2006, n. 296, dispone che gli avvisi di accertamento in rettifica e d'ufficio devono essere notificati, a pena di decadenza, entro il 31 dicembre del quinto anno successivo a quello in cui la dichiarazione o il versamento sono stati o avrebbero dovuto essere effettuati; e poi il comma 171, più avanti, dispone che le norme di cui ai commi da 161 a 170 si applicano anche ai rapporti di imposta pendenti alla data di entrata in vigore della presente legge.

----------


## fabioalessandro

confrmo 2004 e 2005 per omessa presentazione denuncia/dichiarazione non sono decaduto al 31/12/2010
mentre a 2011 decaduto solo ill 2004

----------

